# errors during boot process

## pjp

Nothing seems borken here, I just don't like seeing error messages  :Smile: .  I see the following during the boot process:

fsck.xfs not found

error 2 while executing for /dev/hda4

Later...

Mounting local fs

modprobe: modprobe: can't locate module nls_cp437

modprobe: modprobe: can't locate module nls_iso8859-1

modprobe: modprobe: can't locate module nls_iso8859-1

modprobe: modprobe: can't locate module nls_iso8859-1

RE: fsck.xfs... my /etc/fstab is set for xfs.  However, I'm pretty sure I set it up as either ext3 or ext2 during install.  

/boot is set for ext3, and I thought I set it for ext2.  Is there a way to find out what fs it really is?

----------

## Guest

Hmmm... Weird.










AFAIK, nothing should modify your fstab for you (or at least, not without asking you).










I'm sure there's a really simple command to check what fs a device is, but... I don't know it.  :Smile: 

The complicated way is to use parted... get it to display the partition table of your drive, and it lists the fs types.

----------

## pjp

Yeah, I wouldn't have thought anything would have changed it either... maybe I was dislexic when I set it up  :Smile: .  

In any case, I emerged parted and it indicated /boot and / were ext3, so I changed the fstab.  When I rebooted, 

I saw a message that said /dev/hda4 ( / ) hadn't been checked in 53 mounts, check forced.  53 could very well 

have been since install, not sure.  Got that out of the way, thanks.  I was mainly concerned that if I changed fstab 

to the wrong fstype, it wouldn't boot.

Thanks for the tip.

Anyone have any ideas on the modprobe errors?

----------

## Guest

I get the modprobe errors when I mount a fat32 partition, I think it's because I didn't specify the partition type in fstab, so it's trying a few different ones before figuring out what it is. 

Check if any entries in fstab don't have a partition type.

----------

## +BroNNoS+

I know this one:

 *Quote:*   

> modprobe: modprobe: can't locate module nls_cp437 
> 
> modprobe: modprobe: can't locate module nls_iso8859-1

 

Compile these nls_iso8859-1 and cp437 iso values in the kernel and these errors will be gone. So not as modules.

----------

## pjp

 *Anonymous wrote:*   

> I get the modprobe errors when I mount a fat32 partition, I think it's because I didn't specify the partition type in fstab, so it's trying a few different ones before figuring out what it is. 
> 
> Check if any entries in fstab don't have a partition type.

 

I wonder if it has to do with this line mounting my fat32 shared drive:

/dev/hdd1		/mnt/shared	vfat		noatime			0 0

 *+BroNNos+ wrote:*   

> Compile these nls_iso8859-1 and cp437 iso values in the kernel and these errors will be gone. So not as modules.

 

Will give that a shot.

Thanks

----------

## pjp

 *+BroNNoS+ wrote:*   

> I know this one:
> 
>  *Quote:*   modprobe: modprobe: can't locate module nls_cp437 
> 
> modprobe: modprobe: can't locate module nls_iso8859-1 
> ...

 

That did the trick.  I didn't have them as modules either.  Found it under File System -> Native Language Support if anyone else has this problem.

Thanks for the help.

----------

